# Argëtim & zbavitje > Humor shqiptar >  Fjalor : Shqip - Turqisht

## km92

Disa fjale te fjalorit Shqip - Tuqisht   :ngerdheshje: 


Bllok shenimesh--------------hesap defter

Celular------------------------muhabet hava

Disko--------------------------Gjullurdi bodrum

Prezervativ-----------------------shyqyr llastik (lezet llastik)

mbremje festive-------------aksham aheng

Nxënes------------------------Medrese qyqar

Plazh--------------------------Maskarallek dynja  :perqeshje: 

penallti-----------------------serbez hyxhym

sherbim 24-oresh-----------24-sahat hyzmet  :perqeshje: 

Varrezat----------------------parking rahmetli

----------


## Barlet23

shitje e mallrave te vjedhura --------------------------  Arnaut pazar 
Ferr --------------------------------------------------------- Shejtan Dynja
Vlonjat ----------------------------------------------------- Cakmak milet
Thashethem -----------------------------------------------  Bosh pallavra

----------


## zagoriti77

prezentativ - cucu ferexhe  :shkelje syri: 
televizor - kuti sehir
aeroplan - hava teneqe
radio - kason gjullurdi
lavatrice - bulldum gazan
frigorifer - dollap kallkan
robot - ali teneqe
pashaport - surat tapi

----------


## km92

Bilete kthyese-------------------pishman billet
Autostrada-------------Hyxhym xhade
Kupa Botrore------------------gjygym dynja
Veterinar---------------------hajvan doktor

 :perqeshje:  :ngerdheshje:  :perqeshje:

----------


## ARKIA

Marsh Funeber   -   Rahmet Aheng


Fjalim Perkujtimor   -   Rahmet Muhabet

Celular   -   Cycyve Hava Muhabet 


Rroba Plazhi   -   Jazek Kostum


Hotel Me 5 Yje   - Han Lezet


Antena E Satelitit -cerep Ujdi Sehir Kashun

----------


## ClaY_MorE

> pashaport - surat tapi


E lezetshme kjo  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## shylak

Frigorifer --- Buz Dolab

Elektrik Dore --- El Fener

 :buzeqeshje:

----------


## shylak

pistoletë --- Delikli Demir  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## no name

> pistoletë --- Delikli Demir


LoooooooL nice kjo paska qej me e vra demirin :P

----------


## DjJ

> Veterinar---------------------hajvan doktor


Me sakt

veterinar ---------------------hajvan heqim

---------------------------------------

robocop                            teneqe xhandar

----------


## Alienated

> robocop                            teneqe xhandar


*terminator - teneqe shajtan
perzevativ - shyqyr llastik 
ciceron - llapa-llap zanat 
windows XP - penxhere XP 
rryp sigurimi - ushkur sagllam 
humorist - gallat zanat 
aeroplan - hava dollap
zezak-zift milet
Shqiponja - Turbo bylbyl 
Marrëveshje paqeje - Rehat ujdi 
Psikiatër - Budallallëk heqim 
Pediatër - Mistrec heqim 
Kinema - Kallaballek sehir 
CD - Aheng tepsi 
Burg - Edepsëz xhehnem 
Titanik - Qamet vaporr 
Grek - Jazëk milet 
Italian - Gallatë milet 
Serb - Kopuk milet 
Rroba banjo - Lemeri benevrek 
Nxënës - Medrese qyqar 
Dhembje koke - Tepelek siklet
Ndihmë ekonomike- Fukarallëk sevap
Eklips i diellit  Biçim aksham
Boksier - Dajak usta
Bankier - Dallaver qatip 
Kallashnikov - Batërdi dyfek 
Impotencë - Qejf meazallah 
Rrojtore - Mustak hata 
Karate kid - Pehlivan evlat 
*

----------


## shkodrani_1980

> Frigorifer --- Buz Dolab
> 
> Elektrik Dore --- El Fener


çfare ke bere ore perkthim keshtu pasi vertet ashtu qe i thone dhe jane fjale qe nuk i kupton populli(ndryshe nga te tjerat lart)

por ja psh celularit(kjo eshte reale) i thone cep telefon(xhep telefon shqiptohet) ose me e perkhyer fjale per fjale cep telefon-telefon xhepi(celulari).kur kam mesuar skam pushuar se qeshuri pasi vertet ishte diçka qe te bente te qeshte.

----------


## Gostivari_usa

okey ja edhe disa fjale per fjalorin tuaj shqip-turqisht

Robot = Teneqe insan 
Televizori = ceshit kuti 
 Avioni = lezet hava

----------


## kastrio

Prostititute-Jazek Baxhelle
Hajdut-Arnaut

----------


## Dorontina

> *
> 
> terminator - teneqe shajtan
> Titanik - Qamet vaporr 
> Grek - Jazëk milet 
> Serb - Kopuk milet 
> Impotencë - Qejf meazallah 
> Karate kid - Pehlivan evlat 
> *


hahahahahahahhaha me ki myt me keto  :pa dhembe:  

qe disa te mijat  :i qetë:  

Pronari i Hotelit = Hyzmet Tarzan 
Tarzani = Xhungla Hyqmet 
pampers = sabii ibret 
Fast Food = filhall jemek 
I dashuruari = siklet qogjuk 
Kinezet = alamet milet 
Sauna = selamet hamam 
Rruget ne KS ,me gropa---- Kijamet xhade 
Duhani---- Tym haram 
Mesengeri----- muhabet pengjere 
Kacia , Lopata = tollosum alet 
Shqip---Prizenqe 
Sarme-------mish me pelena 
Film Erotik - Sevda Shehir 
Bordell - Orrospi Llogor. 
Kiwi = Kumpiri me lesh 
Turkise - hallakam dynja 
Kamarierit - hyzmet taman 
Afrim Muqiqi-----24 sahat aman aman

----------


## ELDORADO

Ne Diyorsunuz Hic Bir Sey Anlayamadim,baska Bir Kere Birkac Kelimeler Gettirecegim

----------


## don zuani

turp te keni qe permendni gjuhen e gjakatarit turk osman qe vrau me mijra shqipetare. Flisni shqip more .

----------


## kastrio

Zezak-Pizeveng Maxhup
Komunist-Katran Ham Ham
Ruga Zotit-allla Xhade
Penis I Madh-Sagllam Dyfek
Lagje Emigrantesh-Tulifar Allasoj
Mafioz Ordiner-Bicim Arnauti
Skenderbeu-Qamet Azgan
Greqi-Harram sulltan

----------


## Cubel Breca

Gjarpër - Llahtar ushkur

----------


## Zemrushja

> Disa fjale te fjalorit Shqip - Tuqisht  
> 
> 
> Bllok shenimesh--------------hesap defter
> 
> Celular------------------------muhabet hava
> 
> Disko--------------------------Gjullurdi bodrum
> 
> ...



 :pa dhembe:   :pa dhembe:  

Mos te pafte macka qe ke hapur kshu temash lol se ta beri gropen  :ngerdheshje:

----------

